# lucky bun



## morgan (Aug 11, 2004)

my rabbit Lucky was saved from an evil man whowas planning on feeding him to his pet snake!!!!Now he is happilyplaying in my back garden, a beautiful brown boy who is now also theproud father of 6 beautiful babies!!!! Lucky bun!


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 11, 2004)

Thats a nice story! I bet that there is a lot ofrabbits that is not so fortunate!! At least there is one that has agood home.


----------



## roberts_rabbits_2008 (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree with darlenenicole. That not all of them have such a nice person to save them.


----------



## morgan (Aug 11, 2004)

thankyou, unfortunately all his brothers and sisters died, but at least he's happy now and has a nice family!!


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

This angers me! It should be againstthe law to feed a rabbit to snake! It's like feeding a dog ora cat to a lion. What's wrong with people?!? :X

Thank you for sharing your wonderful story. People can be so cruel.


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 11, 2004)

Traditionally, rabbits lives have not had a greatdeal of value, much like chickens, but that attitude is slowly changingover time as people recognize what great pets rabbits make.

Buck


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 11, 2004)

is it legal to feed rabbits to snakes?


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> Traditionally, rabbits lives have not had a great deal ofvalue, much like chickens, but that attitude is slowly changing overtime as people recognize what great pets rabbits make.


Then why don't they start treating them like pets and not rats. :X


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 11, 2004)

Well done Morgan on saving Lucky I can't imaginehow anyone could feed a rabbit to a snake, or any otheranimal. Rabbits have such great personalities. it would belike feeding a child to a wolf!


----------



## HankHanky (Aug 11, 2004)

Then why don't they start treating them like pets and not rats. :X

Excuse me,

some people keep Rats as Pets. My daughter is one of them. Before youinfer something you should think about what you are posting. Lord knowsthat I have to! Further more, there is absolutely nothing wrong withfeeding a rabbit/rabbits to a snake! All Gods creatures have to eat.Rabbit just happens to be part of a Snakes natural diet. I am justmaking a statement as I feel we all must accept each others uses of theversatile Rabbit. Not all can or will become Pets.Whatwouldyou have done with them? Throw them in the trash-heap? At least therabbit serves a purpose when used as a food source. I did not post thisto upset anyone, but to possibly make a light go ON.

Dennis,C.V.R.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

You're right. I apologize. I should not have said that.


----------



## Bunny_Mad (Aug 11, 2004)

Why Rabbit??? Mice are farmed for the expressperpose of feeding them to snakes, like chickens are for humans. So whyrabbit when mice are specially bred!!!


----------



## HankHanky (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Lissa,

not a problem. I was sort of posting in a effort to open everyones eyes. I was hessitant but felt it had to be said.

Dennis,C.V.R. [I'm cool!]


----------



## HankHanky (Aug 11, 2004)

*Bunny_Mad wrote:*


> Why Rabbit??? Mice are farmed for the express perpose offeeding them to snakes, like chickens are for humans. So why rabbitwhen mice are specially bred!!!


Bunny-MAD,

what makes you say/think that? Rabbits ARE especially bred as Snakefood and are saught after by many Snake keepers/breeders. Your post isnothing more than your opinion, you know what those are like! WE allhave them. I think that before you make such a statement you should doabit more research. I have dealt with snake breeders in the past andknow darned wellwhat they are wanting to feed their pets. You have torealize that their Snakes are their Pets and they love and want to carefor them just as much as you want to care for you cute little bunny. Inmatters of taste there can be no argument. People who keep Snakes forPets find them beautiful and cute too. So what is your argument now?Can't you allow others to house the Pet f their choice? All I amlooking for is alittle acceptance of the other guys wishes. Noone issaying that you shouldn't keep rabbits as Pets, just that you shouldallow others their choice of pets also. Did a light go on yet?

Dennis,C.V.R.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree with you Dennis. I guess I justgot so mad, I wasn't really thinking. Rats, hamsters,gerbils, mice...they're all little people too. I just wishanimals didn't have to eat other animals to survive.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 11, 2004)

Dennis, I think that people should not keepsnakes as pets, since they are not house animals. Maybe the same istrue for rabbits, but at least you don't need to harm other animals tokeep rabbits.
In the nature, the rabbit has a chance to get away from the snake, if its fast enough, not all rabbits get eaten. 
In home the rabbit has no escape, its not natural or fair even if rabbits are bred to be fed to snakes.
Thats why snakes should not be kept as pets.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 11, 2004)

"At least the rabbit serves a purpose when used as a food source."- I don't think its true, its a part of the truth.
Usually in the food chain, weak animals get eaten and strong survive,so rabbit should be given a chance to survive, just like any otheranimal.


----------



## Bunny_Mad (Aug 11, 2004)

Denis

I am not here to critizise or make enemies but your attitude isstarting to get a little annoying. Calm down a bit, yes my post was myopinion. But you also said i should watch what i post, so you aresaying i am not allowed an opinion?


----------



## HankHanky (Aug 11, 2004)

I apologize for my posts on the feeding of Rabbits to snakes. If I 
was out of line, I just felt it needed saying. Why are Pet rabbit 
people so blind to the thoughts and rights of others? My brother kept 
pet snakes. They were not my favorite thing but so long as they were 
in their cage I was alright with it. I used to supply him with my 
culls an freeze-outs to feed his snakes. I was introduced to many 
snake breeders. They are extremely knowledgeable in the care feeding 
and housing of their charges. I have to respect that. I have seen the 
care they give to their Pets. Not my choice, but who am I to decide 
what makes a good pet and what doesn't? I can only judge that which I 
have gained knowledge in. That is why I posted. I will not post again 
on the subject as I have already seen that some are unreachable. I 
used to be Scheeved by snakes till I opened my mind and learned. 
Dennis,C.V.R.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 11, 2004)

All I was trying to say that its not a natural way of things.
It does not happen this way in the nature. I personally think nature is more fair, at least it makes sense.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

I mean offense by this at all, just a thought...why aren't cats used as snake food?

P.S. I LOVE CATS.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 11, 2004)

Lissa, I think cat lovers would protest too much.


In my opinion it should be illegal to feed animals to animals, if your pet has to eat an animal,then get rid of it.

If I eat an animal froma pet store, would not I get sued for violence against animals? is not it the same thing?


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

Everyone has their opinion on this.It's really tough. I love cats and everything and would NEVERfeed a cat to snake. But what's the difference betweenfeeding a cat to a snake or feeding a rabbit to a snake?


----------



## Bunny_Mad (Aug 11, 2004)

It all depends on how 'fluffy' you are. Snakehandlers would have to have a heart of stone to feed a fluffy littlerabbit to a snake. I like snakes but i could never own one coz of whati would have to feed it.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 11, 2004)

Basically, it should be illegal to hurt any animals. 
Since it is illegal to hurt house animals, why is it legal to feed them to snakes?


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

This whole subject is making me queasy.


----------



## gjsara (Aug 11, 2004)

*AnnaS wrote:*


> Dennis, I think that people should not keep snakes as pets,since they are not house animals. Maybe the same is true for rabbits,but at least you don't need to harm other animals to keep rabbits.
> In the nature, the rabbit has a chance to get away from the snake, if its fast enough, not all rabbits get eaten.
> In home the rabbit has no escape, its not natural or fair even if rabbits are bred to be fed to snakes.
> Thats why snakes should not be kept as pets




I am not tring to be rude here but when you are make a point you shouldbe consistent, anna have you ever owned a snake???? my guessis probbably not.

do you live in the city ???? have you ever lived in the country on afarm???? the reason im asking is because usually people with youropinon arent well versed on that type of life, are you a vegitarion ??probbaly not again you know cows are cute when they are babystoo and so are chickens but you dont feel badeating themevery dayand why because you have been culturlycondtioned to belive that it is ok. life isnt fair survial of thefistest and natural selection drive evolution.

i love my rabbit and i would personally never feed it toanything butthat dosent mean that someone else cant.but if your this upset aboutabout rabbits (that are FAR from being endangered) maybeyoucould start worring about the fact that every minutethousands of acres in the rainforest are being destoyed and aniamlsthat havent even been discovered are becoming exstinct, while othersbecome closer every second because of their dissapering habbitat. andwhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yes to make room for more cows to feed us yesssss.who cares about the world as longs as the americans getfed.or how about the oceans or even the land wherethe big citys are animals once lived there too and we took theirhomes.

my point is this just because something is cute and cudly dosnet meanthat is should be more cared about something that is notevery animal has a purpose on this planet.

sorry for being brash but this is something i feel very strong about.

sara


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 11, 2004)

"maybe you could start worring about the factthat every minute thousands of acres in the rainforest are beingdestoyed and aniamls that havent even been discovered are becomingexstinct, while others become closer every second because of theirdissapering habbitat. and whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yes to make room for morecows to feed us yesssss. who cares about the world as longs as theamericans get fed. or how about the oceans or even the land where thebig citys are animals once lived there too and we took their homes."

How do you know that I don't feel bad for the rain forest or for the cows for that matter?
I never said that only rabbits deserve a fair life. 
Actually, I do think animal production for meat is horrible, even only considering the conditions the animals are kept in.
The only thing I was saying is that what happens to animals that are fed to house snakes is not fair. 
And how do you know that I am not a vegetarian?

P.S. I am not american, you are


----------



## gjsara (Aug 11, 2004)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> Lissa, I think cat lovers would protest too much.
> 
> 
> In my opinion it should be illegal to feed animals to animals, if your pet has to eat an animal,then get rid of it.
> ...




you know anna in the wild bunnys live in burrows and withsfamilys your bunny lives alone get rid of it, that isbasically what you are saying. EVERYDAY ALL AROUND YOUANIMALS EAT OTHER ANIMALS YOU DO TO!!!do you have a dog? well if yes and if you livedin the country my guess is occasionaly your dog would come home withsome kind of an animal GET RID OF IT.what about a cat, well it cought a mouseGET RID OF IT. it is as simpleas prey and preditor, it is a way oflife.............................................................


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 11, 2004)

"life isnt fair survial of the fistest andnatural selection drive evolution." - who am I to judge God'screations. I can only judge what humans do.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

There has to be an alternative to feeding animals to snakes, just as there are alternatives for humans eating meat.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 11, 2004)

gjsara: yes, if the cat catches a mouse in the field, then its natural and that mouse could have run away from the cat.
At home that rabbit has no escape


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

I think what Anna is trying to say is what I just said...there are alternatives.


----------



## gjsara (Aug 11, 2004)

try feeding a snake vegtables and watch it stavreto death. animals arent like humans the dont hold the abilityto reason they only grasp breeding and eating that is what drives .themso that their species can survive.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

But have they really put any study into snake survival? What I mean is could they survive off soy, insects, etc.?


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2004)

Both sides feel passionate, and both sides have very valid points. 

Respect others as we wish to respected for our own opinions. 

When you get to this point in a discussion, sometimes it's best to agree to disagree and leave it at that.


-Carolyn


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 11, 2004)

Heres my 2 cents. I'm pretty much non-biased,since I have a pet rabbit, and I rescued 2 rats from my friends bioteacher last year before he fed 'em to his snake. I've also had lots ofhamsters. Yes, it is sad that you have to feed animals to animals. Butif thats what people like, then thats what they like. I say if someonewants to feed animals to animals, then just dont let me watch, and donttell me about it. It's just like my opinion of humans eating animals.I'm a vegetarian, and if i can avoid it, I dont buy leather or furproducts. If you feel strongly about something, you do as much as youcan in favor of helping it, but I also think people should realize theycant stop everything. I mean, think about it. (first of all, fishpellets actually contain fish). If snakes and reptiles didnt eat otheranimals, is it fair to them to let them die just because you want tosave another animal? I say if people wanna feed rodents and rabbits tosnakes and lizards, so be it. Just dont let me do it. I love animals,dont get me wrong. But i could *never* own a reptile for that reason.

This is strictly my opinion, and if i stepped on anyone's toes, i apologize.


----------



## gjsara (Aug 11, 2004)

yes there are specilists in every fieldno they cant survieve off of soy why do they need to who are you or ito say whats right they naturaly eat meat


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Morgan,

Congratulations on saving your little buddy! :dude: I was thrilled to read your story. 

BunnyMommy will melt when she hears how you saved one of 'her babies'. 

I do look forward to sharing stories of how your baby's getting along.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm going to stop now.


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 11, 2004)

*Lissa wrote: *


> I'm going to stop now.


Honest and forthwith discussion on a sensitive topic, withouthistronics or rancor, can lead to productive discourse in which we alllearn a little bit more. May not change any minds, but opensthem up just a crack more.

Buck


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 11, 2004)

*scratch head* i couldnt get past all those big words =\


----------



## gjsara (Aug 11, 2004)

i was and am not trying to anger anyone i wasexpressing my opinion so for that i will not apoligize . i cannotassume anything ,that is why when i said things they were in questionform. i am done now and i have said what i felt was nessasary.

i will apoligize tho if i upset anyone i wasnt trying to personaly attack anyone, just prove my point

sara


----------



## m.e. (Aug 11, 2004)

> animals arent like humans the dont holdthe ability to reason they only grasp breeding and eating that is whatdrives .them so that their species can survive.



Um....okay. :?

You know, there's scientific evidence that contradicts that statement.Animals are sentient. They have emotions - maybe not as complex asours, but they do have them. They have intelligence and independantthought. There's a book called _When Elephants Weep_ by J.Moussaieff Masson that is absolutely fascinating and well researched.You should know the facts before you spout an opinion. But that's justmy opinion...

~M


----------



## gjsara (Aug 11, 2004)

*m.e. wrote:*


> > animals arent like humans the dont hold the abilityto reason they only grasp breeding and eating that is what drives .themso that their species can survive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

and to that i will only add this an animal is only as smart as the sizeof its brain with the exception of elephant , whales, dolphins, andapes . animals are not self aware they do not understand they reallyexsist, its hard to explain but i do know what i am talking about i ama physcholigy major and i hve a 4.0 added to the fact i have notpersonaly attacked any of you and you are lashing out at me so howabout we just stop k


----------



## m.e. (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey, that's cool. Not trying to lash out at anyone.

In truth, though, while impressive that you are a Psych student with a4.0 (I'm jealous!), this only means that you are learned in the humanmind, not the animals. Relative brain size has little to do withintelligence, and while I know not all animals are self-aware (someare!), this also has little to do with intelligence. Just saying, isall...I've done my research too.

~M


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 11, 2004)

Interesting little read...try _The Souls ofAnimals_ by Gary Kwalski, Stillpoint Publishing, Walpole, NH, 1991,ISBN 0-913299-84-7. May give many some food for thought.





Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2004)

Buck Jones wrote:


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm going to stop now.?
> ...




So true that different opinions shared can make for an interestingdiscussion. That said, the tides were turning in this thread. 

I don't wish to shut down the discussion at hand as long as it stays as a _discussion._ 

I encourage people to make their points and know that it can be donewithout being sarcastic or nasty to another for they're having adifferent belief. 

People should be able to state how they feel without being called stupid: directly or indirectly.

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 11, 2004)

*dreamgal042 wrote: *


> *scratch head* i couldnt get past all those big words =






"Stretch," it's good for you! Try dictionary for meanings. They are not terribly difficult words.*chuckle*

Buck


----------



## gjsara (Aug 11, 2004)

i understand where you are coming from but inorder for us to learn about the human mind we havestudied animals i am not saying animals are not intelligent but mostlack the comprehensive skill to gain knowledge because language is thekey to knowledge , if you think about it when a human child is littlethey lack the ability to think comprehensively due to their shortage inknowledge but as we grow older we are able to better formulate ourthoughts and express them through language, could you have a thoughwith out language??

sara


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 11, 2004)

Some animals demonstrate the ability to "speak"to us and most have their own languages. Some apes, parrots,crows that I have read about havedemonstrated, to me atleast, that they have the ability to "converse" withus. Other animals, like whales, porpoise, apes, chimps,monkys, elephants, certainly have their "own" languages, some of whichwe are beginning to learn.





Buck


----------



## gjsara (Aug 11, 2004)

again i have not been trying to upset anyoneand icertinly wasnt trying to hurt anyones feelings . i agree with you bucki find you last statment compleatly true.

and carolyn i apoligize if you are refuring to me its just sometimes iread something and it makes me angry so i feel i need to post myopinion .


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2004)

The book _When Elephants Weep_ was an incredible read. 

There's a lot to be said for body language.

Not saying they rationalize in the same way, but I feel that a lot morestudies could be done on it. The feelings of happiness, depression,joy, fear, love, sympathy, and anger are universal feelings of allanimals, including human beings. 

The other study done of elephants, that I'm sure you're all aware of,is the one that determined that one herd could communicate with anotherherd miles away through a tone so low that we can't hear it. It travelsthrough the earth and other the elephants can hear it and they respond.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2004)

Rabbits may not be able to speak our language,but they speak their own language quite well. Rabbits can communicatequite well with their own species so to say they lack the knowledge tospeak is not entirely true. They speak with their body. Just because ananimal cannot speak our language, does not mean it's not smart anddoesn't know more than we think. Think about it, we speak only ourlanguage, we can communicate with people of different languages (if weare not familiar with that language)with body language but wefind it extremely hard to do so, animals can communicate with anyspecies with their language! So to say that animals are not able tocomprehend things is not right, after all, it is human kind that doesnot understandthe rabbits language. I don't mean to soundrude, but because we are not proficient in other species language doesnot mean they are "dumb animals". I'm a firm believer that all animalshave emotions, can feel pain, and understand that they exist. You maynot notice that someone's body language is pointing towards threateningbut an animal would pick that up right away. We as humans are soabsorbed in our world of verbal communication that we are not able tocomprehend that other species may be able to communicate in other waysjust as well if not better.

That's my thought, sorry if it sounded rude at all.



Just to add my favorite quote:

_"If animals are dumb, then why are we the ones working our butts off to feed and care for them?"_


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2004)

gjsara,

I wasn't referring to any one person. Just poppin in a reminder. 

No worries, Dear Heart. I know where you're coming from and I feel that you've made some very valuable points. 

I also understand what m.e. is saying as well as HankHanky, AnnaS, Bunny_Mad, and Lissa. 

It's all good. 

I'm passionate about how I feel about certain subjects too. 

-Carolyn


----------



## gjsara (Aug 11, 2004)

*sighs of relief* thank you, and i will have to pic up the book about elephants!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2004)

You'll love the book, Sara. 

At one point, they talk about how one of the elephants die in the herdthey were observing. The men went in an whisked the dead body of theelephant away and buried it. The elephants cried and cried. 

Finally, man dug the body of the dead elephant back up and presented itto the elephants. Each member of the herd went up to their passed awayfamily member and cried and stroked it with their trunks. After eachelephant had a chance to say good-bye, they buried the body again andthe herd moved on.

-Carolyn


----------



## gjsara (Aug 11, 2004)

it is truly amazing the things that go on allcreatures are amazing it is very sad that alot of people in todayssoceity dont understand the importance of them and have no want or needto preserve this precious world for our children and grandchildren ect.but i guess im a moden day hippie lol. tho i do believe that should bechanged to hmmmm .... well the term should be changed any sugestions?

sara


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2004)

*laughs* 

You're right! The term "hippie" is dated. I'm surprised one of the generations hasn't upgraded it yet.

I found out that it's not cool to say cool anymore. :shock: That was a harsh awakening.

-Carolyn


----------



## gjsara (Aug 11, 2004)

lol yea we need to come up for a modern day wordfor sure. my brother and i were having this convo a while ago and isaid"omg we are modern day hippies" we both laugh for a long time!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2004)

You're a modern day hippie and I'm a tree hugger, lol. Yeah I agree that words a bit out dated!

This just reminded something that was in the paper a long time ago, youknow how one generation of people were called 'baby boomers'? Well thisgeneration of kids is called 'gaybeboomers' (gay-be-boomers). I justfind that kind of funny! lol.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2004)

Haven't heard that one yet, MyBunnyBoys, but I know I will!

What I'm still trying to get used to his the guys being 'metro sexuals'now, meaning that they have the same beauty regimes as we do. Whyshouldn't they pamper themselves as well, but I don't think I'll everget used to seeing a guy put on clear lipstick as he complains that hisnail polish is chipped. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2004)

Carolynyou're a hoot!


----------



## m.e. (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey, I'm a hippie! Hippies are cool. (take_that_ u8myhouse ) To almost everyone who knows me, I'm thehippie. I don't mind so much, kind of take it as a compliment.

~M


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey sorry to bring up the thinking animal subjectagain, but I wanted to add to the elephant conversation. I sawsomething a few years ago,about elephants who had lived incaptivity together for many, many years. The matriarch of the groupdied several years before the film was made. The elephants caretakersplayed a recording of the matriarch's noises (or language) for theremaining elephants. They recognized her voice even after years withouther and began to look around for her and cry for her. I don't rememberall the details (I don't have an elephant-like memory ) It wastouching and moving.

Survival of the fittest is the way nature works. It's hard to acceptthat animals that we love so much are sometimes bred for the purpose offeeding animals that other people love. There's nothing wrong withhurting for the rabbits that are fed to reptiles, without taking intoaccount our own choices in food and clothing. It's hard to beconsistent in every aspect of life. Especially when loving a particularanimal is such a big part of all of our lives. While I'm sure snakeowners and snake breeders love their pets and want the best diet forthem, it is hard to comprehend how the snake owner who loves his orheranimal so much canfeed it eat another animal.It's different than opening a can of dog or cat food, because we are sofar removed from what is in the can. Feeding your pet animals is just adifferent experience. It's hard to imagine purposefully feeding my cator dog a rabbit or a pig. It takes a different mindset to own a petwith such feeding requirements. Not to say it's "right" or "wrong" it'sjust different than what many of us can do. Rabbit meat breeding isjust hard to accept no matter how real it is and who it benefits.

Really interesting thread.


----------



## LittleMija (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow, well Im brand new to this forum and I mustsay hello to everyone and that I wishI didnt read thisthread. Regardless of opinion this is a bunny lovers forum and it is noplace to be talking about feeding rabbits to snakes. Regardless if itswrong right cruel, evil or animal nature. My god please not in here, Imnot going to be able to sleep. Its not a discussion orthreadI want to read and I have nothing to learn from it. Iknow what snakes do and have to do to survive but please dont remeindme in a place where people come to love thier rabbits. Please tell meI'll never have to read a thread like this again. Im new and Ive beentraumatized lol,, please make the pain go away lol


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2004)

LittleMija,

Please read the post entitles "Meat Rabbits" that I'm about to bump up for you.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't have a problem with rabbits being raisedfor meat, but it bothers me when pet rabbits are sold for meat becausethey are so used to human contact and are suddenly being shipped off tobe used as food. And for those of you who do, think about what you feedyour dog or cat. Lots of them contain horse meat or other meats. Orthink about what's on your table for supper, do you have anythingagainst eating chicken or beef for supper? It's the 'circle of life',and it happens no matter what we want to happen. I'm not trying to berude, I'm an animals lover, but still have to think of things fromothers point of view, too.


----------



## LittleMija (Aug 12, 2004)

Do I have to lol? I dont know how much moreI can take


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes you have to. No worries, there is nothing bad in it, just a statement Carolyn made to members a while ago.


----------



## gjsara (Aug 12, 2004)

*LittleMija wrote:*


> Wow, well Im brand new to this forum and I must say hello toeveryone and that I wishI didnt read this thread. Regardlessof opinion this is a bunny lovers forum and it is no place to betalking about feeding rabbits to snakes. Regardless if its wrong rightcruel, evil or animal nature. My god please not in here, Im not goingto be able to sleep. Its not a discussion or threadI want toread and I have nothing to learn from it. I know what snakes do andhave to do to survive but please dont remeind me in a place wherepeople come to love thier rabbits. Please tell me I'll never have toread a thread like this again. Im new and Ive been traumatized lol,,please make the pain go away lol




hello welcome,we talk about all sorts of things here im sorryif it upset you but i think you probablly see worse things onthe news.


----------



## gjsara (Aug 12, 2004)

*Sarah wrote: *


> Heysorry to bring up the thinking animal subject again, but I wanted toadd to the elephant conversation. I saw something a few yearsago,about elephants who had lived in captivity together formany, many years. The matriarch of the group died several years beforethe film was made. The elephants caretakers played a recording of thematriarch's noises (or language) for the remaining elephants. Theyrecognized her voice even after years without her and began to lookaround for her and cry for her. I don't remember all the details (Idon't have an elephant-like memory ) It was touching and moving.
> 
> Survival of the fittest is the way nature works. It's hard to acceptthat animals that we love so much are sometimes bred for the purpose offeeding animals that other people love. There's nothing wrong withhurting for the rabbits that are fed to reptiles, without taking intoaccount our own choices in food and clothing. It's hard to beconsistent in every aspect of life. Especially when loving a particularanimal is such a big part of all of our lives. While I'm sure snakeowners and snake breeders love their pets and want the best diet forthem, it is hard to comprehend how the snake owner who loves his orheranimal so much canfeed it eat another animal.It's different than opening a can of dog or cat food, because we are sofar removed from what is in the can. Feeding your pet animals is just adifferent experience. It's hard to imagine purposefully feeding my cator dog a rabbit or a pig. It takes a different mindset to own a petwith such feeding requirements. Not to say it's "right" or "wrong" it'sjust different than what many of us can do. Rabbit meat breeding isjust hard to accept no matter how real it is and who it benefits.
> 
> Really interesting thread.




dont apoligize VERY GOOD POST

sara


----------



## panacrent (Aug 12, 2004)

are you kidding? i say cool all the time. maybeits not 'cool' but it still works - no one makes fun of me andseveryone knows what imean


----------



## gjsara (Aug 12, 2004)

huh???????????????????


----------



## panacrent (Aug 12, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *laughs*
> 
> You're right! The term "hippie" is dated. I'm surprised one of the generations hasn't upgraded it yet.
> 
> ...


sorry, i was reffering to this. it was said a whole page ago.


----------



## gjsara (Aug 12, 2004)

it all becomes clear


----------



## morgan (Aug 12, 2004)

i am sorry for starting this argument aboutanimals, but if all of you could see Lucky in the garden now, a happy,healthy bun and his six beautiful babies then i don't think you wouldeven think about feeding him to a snake!!


----------



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2004)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Hey, I'm a hippie! Hippies are cool.


I wonder if this is a common bunny lover trait. I've alwaysfelt like a hippie myself...well except for the whole marijuanathing. lol


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Hey,I'm a hippie! Hippies are cool. (take _that_ u8myhouse ) Toalmost everyone who knows me, I'm the hippie. I don't mind so much,kind of take it as a compliment.
> 
> ~M






I don't believeanyone waspicking on hippies,(certainly I wasn't). We werejust laughing that theterm hasn't been updated through the years. Fourdecades later, when the term 'hippies' is mentioned, one still tends tothink of the Flower Power Child of the 60s.





-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2004)

*morgan wrote: *


> i amsorry for starting this argument about animals, but if all of you couldsee Lucky in the garden now, a happy, healthy bun and his six beautifulbabies then i don't think you would even think about feeding him to asnake!!




You didn't start anything, Morgan. I'm sorry this happened toyou, but in the end, it was a good discussion. No apologynecessary. 

So glad your little one is happy and I love your story.



-Carolyn


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 12, 2004)

morgan: it is very touchy, I was almost crying, when you talked about Lucky.

Also I agree that this forum is not a place to talk about this issue since its too personal for all of us. 
I agree with MyBunnyBoys when he talks about animals' languages and communication.
Even on the example of dogs, I saw that those creatures can express somuch love, worry, loyalness. I heard stories about dogs or cats going alot of miles to find their way back home. I heard a story about a dog,that was abandoned by its owners and the dog would wait at the trainstation, without taking any food, for days until it died. Dogs can fellwhen you are upset, angry, sick and sometimes they comfort you betterthan any person can.


----------

